# Fighting the fear, want to rid the small things..



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

I don't think I have a severe case but would like to share myself as I have some areas I would like to finish off.

I have extreme shyness, I was quiet and I did have a lot of the symptoms of social anxiety. But the funny thing is I got an A in speech class, and I fought a lot of my fears. I would say it is a challenge for me but it's not as severe. I'm currently @ a job where I find myself fighting and struggling @ times because of anxiety.

The greatest fear I have is being put on the spot and sometimes I find myself blushing, embarrassed, and heart racing and some sweat. 

How can I fight this part off? 

My methods: I faced my fears. Co-workers called me quiet and I try to talk and make convo. I often sweat embarrassingly when my boss roasts me and run to the bathroom afterwards. I cool down but then I go back out. I find it uncomfortable like most when being embarassed and being joked on.

I want to try hypnosis or subliminal tape. Is there a way?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a tough situation. Being afraid of being embarrassed and picked on is quite normal, but the extreme reaction your body has is causing you some problems. Have you talked to a doctor about this? If you were embarrassed or picked on when you were younger, well, I shouldn't need to tell you it could have something to do with your bodies reaction. Talk therepy would be good for that. There are meds you can take to help the sweating, maybe even the blushing. Some people here have probably gone through what you're going through so if they post, you can try their advice. I still suggest seeing a doctor if thats possible. Good luck!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't really want to take medicine. I believe a lot of these reaction are just personalities and maybe a bit excess. Because it's an excess, it's called a disorder. I agree to an extent.

I'm not the bravest, but I'm not a sheep either. I try facing my fears. Like before, when people called me shy, I found courage to make more conversation. I reassess myself so that I am more comfortable, and subconsciously calm. It has worked.

I still find myself nervous, tense, and anxious, just in general as a whole. The best thing I'm trying to do is just breathe, relax, think of things and just be cool about it.


Thanks.


----------



## stoney7713 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've done that for years, thought meds and therapy was not needed because CBT was basically like building yourself up to deal with those situations that make you uncomfortable. 

Recent events in my life has caused chaos and I've lost that push, the gas, to keep going... 
Actually I could only go so far, do so much but still, it was that push I had to do it, that kept me going...

I hope you have the will to keep going, I know its totally possible to do on your own and it sounds like your doing a great job. You've just got to learn how to reprogram your reactions in those situations.


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

rather than fighting fears, its better to learn how to relax and to accept and float thru fearful situations

a beta blocker tablet as needed reduces blushing and sweating, so does valium

dont be too proud or arrogant to take meds, life is short.....


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

arth77 said:


> rather than fighting fears, its better to learn how to relax and to accept and float thru fearful situations
> 
> *a beta blocker tablet as needed reduces blushing and sweating, so does valium*
> 
> dont be too proud or arrogant to take meds, life is short.....


Can you suggest some brands and name? I am in the USA. Does insurance cover?


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Positive said:


> I don't really want to take medicine. I believe a lot of these reaction are just personalities and maybe a bit excess. Because it's an excess, it's called a disorder. I agree to an extent.
> 
> I'm not the bravest, but I'm not a sheep either. I try facing my fears. Like before, when people called me shy, I found courage to make more conversation. I reassess myself so that I am more comfortable, and subconsciously calm. It has worked.
> 
> ...


I like this guy, you sound clutch, getting motivation from the negativity; That's awesome. The only thing that will help you permanently change getting that normal reaction to being on the spot (everyone is like that) is using some cbt in those situations. For example, when you start to breathe deeper and slower, you have to *slowly* reaffirm to yourself that you don't need anyone's approval regardless of the situation, that you have the right to react however you do. You won't, of course, feel like saying this to yourself, but from what I see, I don't think you will have a problem going against the lying thoughts/feelings. GL homie


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

Positive said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think I have a severe case but would like to share myself as I have some areas I would like to finish off.
> 
> ...


hypnosis is a good option if you combine it with physcial action of facing your fears. subliminal tapes are usually useless but there is an alternative called thinkrightnow. bascially its the saame as a subliminal tape in the sense that your uncocnious mind is hearing lots of staements repeated to it over and over . the only difference between sublimanals and thinorightnow is that you can actually conciosly hear the staements yourself as well as your uincocnious pciking it up .

if you have a fear then simply develop a plan to face the fear step by step. this is called expsoure therapy and you should use a hierachy e.g startign small then building up to larger things . you should also use cognitive behaviour techniques too.

my advice would be this - read gillian butlersd overcoming shyness and social anxiety , and the shyness and social anxiety workbook by richards p swinson .

combine that with thinkrightnows conquering social anxeity cd (www.thinkrightnow.com) and you should be over this thing before you know it


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

what medicine works w/ the forehead sweating and anxiety?


----------



## ringfortheking (Sep 22, 2009)

You should try smoking weed. Haha just kidding. Do you really want to take meds for that? I think it's better if you fight your demons by yourself. I believe in the natural order of things...


----------

